# Lay lake Alabama crappie



## firewhatfire (Jun 20, 2018)

I found a few staging. Lots of eggs in these.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Beautiful bunch of fish.
My family has a farm on the Cedar Creek area of Lay.


----------



## firewhatfire (Jun 20, 2018)

Tell it's time to go fishing. I pulled almost a pint of eggs out of those 13. My brother likes em, alot. This weekend and the next month should be an amazing time to chase crappie.



bowdiddly said:


> Beautiful bunch of fish.
> My family has a farm on the Cedar Creek area of Lay.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

firewhatfire said:


> Tell it's time to go fishing. I pulled almost a pint of eggs out of those 13. My brother likes em, alot. This weekend and the next month should be an amazing time to chase crappie.




Very nice but whatdoyamean your brother likes what? Crappie eggs?? Really??? Tell us more


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

they are probley like mullet roe, not bad but ya will shit like a cripple **** after ya done


----------



## firewhatfire (Jun 20, 2018)

Yes Crappie eggs. He has eaten them since he was a 3-4 years old. batter lightly and fry in a skillet sometimes with wild onions. 

He always called em poor mans caviar. except he always fries them. 



Try'n Hard said:


> Very nice but whatdoyamean your brother likes what? Crappie eggs?? Really??? Tell us more


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

firewhatfire said:


> Tell it's time to go fishing. I pulled almost a pint of eggs out of those 13. My brother likes em, alot. This weekend and the next month should be an amazing time to chase crappie.


I plan to make that a priority once I retire and have more time. Its a long ride up there from Santa Rosa County.


----------



## firewhatfire (Jun 20, 2018)

went back yesterday and all of them were large males big black crappie. hooked 10 more.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice going on a fine mess of friers!!!!


----------



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

What’s the water temp up there? I’m headed to Mitchell this weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firewhatfire (Jun 20, 2018)

HATCHETT CREEK has been from 62-64 last few days. It should be a good weekend, but I have to work and cant go



MacTheFuzz said:


> What’s the water temp up there? I’m headed to Mitchell this weekend.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## graceman9 (Oct 8, 2013)

*Lay lake fishing*

Going to be moving from south Alabama to Columbiana in the near future. Have you tried catfish or stipers in that area?


----------



## firewhatfire (Jun 20, 2018)

You must be getting a good job to opt for that long drive back to fish the coast from here to fish. 

Planning on fishing from a boat or bank? 

Decent stripe fishing here, Logan Martin has lots of stripe just north of us also(35 minutes) 

Catfish are plentiful, if your are a noodler we can get you in with my brother and his friends. They pull a few 70+ lb'ers every year. 





graceman9 said:


> Going to be moving from south Alabama to Columbiana in the near future. Have you tried catfish or stipers in that area?


----------



## graceman9 (Oct 8, 2013)

*Lay lake fishing*

Retiring to be closer to family. Have 20' Extreme aluminum boat. Have fished the Alabama River all my life. It will be a learning curve for sure. Rod and reel for catfish a lot. Fish for whatever is biting best mostly.


----------



## firewhatfire (Jun 20, 2018)

you will be fine. Learn the stumps and chart you a few paths to run. Beeswax is the closest launch to me, 5 minutes away. Can try and point you in a few directions when you get up here. Just hit me up. 

Lots of shad you can use a cast net on for live bait and freeze for later use. 




graceman9 said:


> Retiring to be closer to family. Have 20' Extreme aluminum boat. Have fished the Alabama River all my life. It will be a learning curve for sure. Rod and reel for catfish a lot. Fish for whatever is biting best mostly.


----------



## graceman9 (Oct 8, 2013)

*Lay lake fishing*

We just built a house 11 minutes from Beeswax. Catch shad here with a cast net all the time, good to know its the same there. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

firewhatfire said:


> Yes Crappie eggs. He has eaten them since he was a 3-4 years old. batter lightly and fry in a skillet sometimes with wild onions.
> 
> 
> 
> He always called em poor mans caviar. except he always fries them.


That sounds good

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

